# bad habits in warhammer 40k



## captain wood (Dec 4, 2010)

bad habits there are lots of them but which one really gets to you in 40k is it setting up and haveing to wait for the other player to work out his points or someone useing a doggy rule>? i think mine would be when people put extra sneaky units on the table.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Elastic tape measures piss me off more than anything.
Since when do tactical marines move 8"? Grrrr.....


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

I use to hate a couple of things. Here's my list:

1. People talking to your opponent while you are trying to conduct a shooting phase.

2. People talking loudly in the room where you and your opponent are playing.

3. An opponent who forgets constantly what he has on the board due to too many proxies.

4. An opponent who tries to remove your casualties for you. (Yes you killed my last three guys, does not mean you get to move them off the board).

5. Opponents who take friendly smack talk to a level of out right denigration.

6. People chiming in their own opinions on how you and your opponent run your armies (especially when their ideas are either wrong or horrible).

Oh I could go on and on.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=87236

here you go


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

#6 on Vanitus' list pisses me off a lot.

Also, other people butting into our game and giving advice to players is annoying. Even when it helps me win. I think it's unfair that the game can completely turn around just because one guy gave the losing person advice. IF you forget to Waaagh!, it's your fault and you should pay the price.


----------



## njfed (Jan 28, 2008)

Rolling the dice out of my LOS on purpose and then picking them up claiming they all hit or made the roll.

Rolling to hit and picking up the dice that hit instead of the dice that missed so fast that I have no way to verify that you may have picked up one you should not have. Don't be a douchebag, always remove the dice that missed so your opponent has no reason to question your integrity.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

I always pick up the dice I hit/Wound with so I can roll them faster


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

njfed I know what you're saying. It got so bad in a gaming club I was a part of everyone had an unwritten rule that you let your opponent know what you need to roll for success first, than after you roll you let your opponent see what you've rolled. I'm sorry but if my opponent's guys need a 6+ to wound out of ten rolls and 7 of those rolls successfully wound without me seeing them it's a bit fishy.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

KingOfCheese said:


> Elastic tape measures piss me off more than anything.
> Since when do tactical marines move 8"? Grrrr.....


I get that, they sorta move the model from the front of the base to the back... 

My own bad habit is simple forgetting certain rules, like a few weeks ago we were playing night fighting rules, and I didn't remember that all Marine Vehicles have a searchlight...


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I hate the people who are really cocky if they get a good role, or kill one of my chaos termies and if i do well they complain and moan for the 10,000 years...


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> Elastic tape measures piss me off more than anything.
> Since when do tactical marines move 8"? Grrrr.....


They used to be able to, using normal and reserve movement provided they didn't fire. 

Mine is Mephiston. Nothing feels more like a kick in the jaffa's more than seeing the man with the magic win button appear. Thankfully, swamping him with tonnes of grots seems to keep him tied up...


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

My bad habbit? That awesome unit (usually Marbo) finally coming out of reserves, popping up next to something important of my enemies and in my lust to MAIM DEATH KILL whatever it is I go straight into shooting and forget to move... 

I do that alot


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

Inch grabbing, holding the tape at funny angles so it 'appears' legit. And generally with younger players but some older players - not knowing the rules or doing something wrong with it i.e. FNP rolls etc.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

One that I have at times...

Screaming "GODDDDDDDAMMMIT!!!!!":angry: when rolling too many 1s.


----------



## captain wood (Dec 4, 2010)

DeathKlokk said:


> One that I have at times...
> 
> Screaming "GODDDDDDDAMMMIT!!!!!":angry: when rolling too many 1s.


XD we all get that exept iam more screamy when mephiston gets a wound or if i have lots of stupidly crap things killing my sanguiry guard :goodpost:


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I hate when my opponent drops the mits and challenges me to a fight in the middle of a game. When I say no, he starts insulting me and claims that he's stronger then me. So I fight him, but the manager kicks us out of the store .


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

DestroyerHive said:


> I hate when my opponent drops the mits and challenges me to a fight in the middle of a game. When I say no, he starts insulting me and claims that he's stronger then me. So I fight him, but the manager kicks us out of the store .


LMFAO what?

So you're beating your opponent (presumably) when he decides "Fuck this, Im going to tank you!" Thats so awesome and fail at the same time.


----------



## Shadowbadger (Jan 2, 2011)

Which store is this? Sounds like fun.

Or is the first rule of Geek Scrap that you cannot talk about Geek Scrap?


----------



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

*lol*

My biggest problem is when someone quits because I score a direct hit with a battle-cannon in the first turn and kill 11 space marines....granted its a win, but not a satisfying one. His fault for bunching his guys up.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

DestroyerHive said:


> I hate when my opponent drops the mits and challenges me to a fight in the middle of a game. When I say no, he starts insulting me and claims that he's stronger then me. So I fight him, but the manager kicks us out of the store .


----------



## kaldCB (Oct 21, 2010)

Pepole who put all their models on the table before rolling for which side that is theirs.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

kaldCB said:


> Pepole who put all their models on the table before rolling for which side that is theirs.


Hehe my bad 

I gotta say for me it's my opponent rolling and not telling me what its for. Like the game I had where my opponent declared firing with his Razorback's TL-LC and rolls 2 dice. After me going "wtf?" he explained that he always rolls 2 dice for TL weapons...

Well, it would have helped to have told me that in the first place :angry:


----------



## SlamHammer (Mar 28, 2011)

People who ask what you are playing, so they can change their army list to get an advantage.

If you took a Heavy Bolter and you are going against Grey Knight Terminators, don't change that shit to a Plasma Cannon while we roll for deployment.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I had a habit of sacrificing small children to the gods for victory. It worked just fine, but eventually it bit me in the arse when there were no kids left in the area. 

And if that wasn`t bad enough, the local GW went kaput soon after, apparently because their customer base was diminished or some such. I haven`t won a game since.


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

Dawnstar, i was actually told off for rolling 2 dice at once for twinlinked at a tourney....it was claimed it makes the successful roll more likely????? i have no idea how that works but for an easy life i agreed lol


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> I had a habit of sacrificing small children to the gods for victory. It worked just fine, but eventually it bit me in the arse when there were no kids left in the area.
> 
> And if that wasn`t bad enough, the local GW went kaput soon after, apparently because their customer base was diminished or some such. I haven`t won a game since.


Use livestock. They're easier to find, struggle less, GW keeps its customer base, and the Gods don't know the difference anyway 

Furthermore, if you mutilate the livestock after sacrifice, people might think there's aliens in the area, and you're off the hook!


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

demonictalkin56 said:


> Dawnstar, i was actually told off for rolling 2 dice at once for twinlinked at a tourney....it was claimed it makes the successful roll more likely????? i have no idea how that works but for an easy life i agreed lol


Ask for their list of approved/dissaproved rolling conventions. If they have a list and 2 dice for reroll is on the dissaproved list THEN concede the point.

Ask for a copy of How to Roll Ciditel Dice while your at it!


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

it was during the feb doubles tournie at nottingham and 2bh time was running short lol.

lol that was an awesome aprils fool


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

Rolling behind terrain so i can't see the results, rolling scatter dice at opposite end of table (not near blast template/deep strike location)


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

demonictalkin56 said:


> Dawnstar, i was actually told off for rolling 2 dice at once for twinlinked at a tourney....it was claimed it makes the successful roll more likely????? i have no idea how that works but for an easy life i agreed lol


It might have something to do with rolling 2 dice instead of 1. I don't know about you but I roll better with 2 dice instead of 1

All it's supposed to do is speed up the rolling apparently.

Firing with a TL weapon? Roll 2 dice to hit. If both miss, nothing happens. If only one misses, continue as normal

Personally, it seems silly to me and slightly confusing for someone who doesn't know whats happening


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah but it makes perfect sense if you explain it for 10 seconds. And personally I think I do roll better that way but there isn't any rule against it so they can't legally stop you.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

My top 5 bad habits that I see from wargamers.

1). Yes that is a GW figure... its from 1990 before you were born. Yes its legit. Yes things did happen before you were born. 

2). Have you heard of soap? Its called washing oneself. I understand your socially awkward, I was too at your age, but I did wash. No I don't find it attractive.

3). No I don't require the commentary of 50000 people who are walking past.

4). You mean that you thought it would be ok to throw the dice one at a time when your playing guard with 30 figures all shooting now? 

5). Congratulations I am glad you collected that or had that figure or need to tell me about your army which isnt here right now. Can I come over and see it at 3am or a better time as I am trying to play right now.


----------



## flashbang (Apr 24, 2011)

njfed said:


> Rolling to hit and picking up the dice that hit instead of the dice that missed so fast that I have no way to verify that you may have picked up one you should not have. Don't be a douchebag, always remove the dice that missed so your opponent has no reason to question your integrity.


ohh, thats my no.1 gripe!

that and people who measure from a model whilest simutaniously picking it up and moving it forward.


----------

